# Guru Nanak Gurudwara, BC. Surrey In The Red



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2010)

*Guru Nanak temple in the red*

The new president of the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple in Surrey says he got the bad news when he met with the outgoing president and treasurer of the Scott Road gurdwara.

                                     Bikramjit Singh Sandhar says he was told the temple is at least $450,000 in debt and that some financial records have been accidentally destroyed.
                                     "We were shocked, I guess," the new president told The Leader.

                                     Sandhar and the rest of the Sikh Youth Slate officially took control of the temple on Friday, six weeks after the Nov. 16 election that saw them oust the group that controlled the second-largest gurdwara in North America (after the Ross Street Temple in Vancouver) for more than a decade.

                                     That was when they learned about the debt, Sandhar says.

The bulk of it appears to consist of a $200,000 loan and a $150,000 line of credit.

                                     The rest are unpaid bills.

                                     Sandhar says the outgoing slate told them many receipts were not available because they were destroyed by a water leak in the treasurer's office.

                                     Sandhar says the news was a surprise, because during the temple election, the incumbents insisted the temple finances were in order.
                                     However, he is confident the temple can make up the deficit.

                                     "We will overcome this, no problem," Sandhar said.

                                     "There is strength in numbers."

                                     Outgoing temple president Balwant Singh Gill was not immediately available for comment.

                                     The new administration plans to overhaul and expand the community kitchen that serves free vegetarian food to any willing to respect temple rules that forbid footwear and uncovered heads.

                                     Sandhar notes the run-down kitchen in the Surrey temple has failed food safety inspections in the past.

                                     "It wasn't kept up to grade."

                                     The Fraser Health Authority's online records show the temple kitchen has been repeatedly cited for unsanitary conditions, including problems with pests and unclean counters and has been given a "high" hazard rating five times since April of 2008. 

                                     Volunteers conducted a thorough clean-up Monday, but a complete rebuild is needed, Sandhar says.

                                     "It's still pretty bad. We're taking the whole kitchen down."

                                     The building also has leaks in a number of locations, including the treasurer's office.

                                     An overflow crowd of supporters showed up for the leadership transition on Friday, spilling into temporary tents erected for the occasion.

                                     The new group of directors has set up the temple's first website at Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara the Facebook site that was devoted to the Sikh Youth Slate has been converted to the "Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara Sahib" page.

                                     The newly elected board of directors has largely but not completely eliminated the use of chairs and tables in the communal dining area of the temple.

                                     Seats and tables will be allowed for people too old or ill to sit on the floor, but otherwise people will dine sitting cross-legged on mats to show humility and keep everyone on the same level.

                                     A fight over that issue led to a violent clash at the Guru Nanak temple in 1997 and the departure of many followers who founded a rival temple.
                                     It also resulted in the excommunication of then-temple president Gill and five others by religious authorities in India.

                                     The new incumbents have said the tables-and-chairs issue has been a distraction from more important concerns such as making the temple more relevant to young Canadian-born or raised Sikhs.

                                     Among other things, the youth slate plans to use English in temple services and to create programs to fight drug use and criminal behaviour by young people.


----------



## max314 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Bikramjit Singh Sandhar says he was told the temple is at least $450,000 in debt and that some financial records have been accidentally destroyed.
> *"We were shocked, I guess," the new president told The Leader.*



This made me laugh 

It's the most apathetic declaration of shock I've ever heard.  I guess


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*



max314 said:


> This made me laugh
> 
> It's the most apathetic declaration of shock I've ever heard.  I guess



max314 ji

I don't know... it could be an apathetic response. Or it could be a "laid-back" reaction. Maybe he was not surprised.  Figured, "What else is new?" And just decided this is more fog and we just have to put one foot in front of the other. I in a way envy that evenness of disposition. Or maybe he is just like that -- a cool, kayaking, dude.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*

max314,

Guru Fateh.

What I gathered from the response,("We were shocked, I guess," the new president told The Leader.) is a bit different than yours. He was talking to the newspaper Leader and did not want to ruffle any feathers or spill any beans.

Gurdwara management committees are there for their own political reasons and power. It is nothing to do with Gurmat or to help others steer towards the Gurmat way of life.

One wonders how come the second largest Gurdwara in North America has a "leaky" treasury room, no computers and scanners to keep the records of everything?

How come the kitchen- the second important place after the place where diwan is held is in the poor shape?

Where did all the money go?

I hope he is brave enough to hire a professional auditing company that can dig through the old records and see how the money was siphoned by the previous management who was there for a very long time. 

The new youth management of the gurdwara should understand that only by deeply cleaning the muck left behind and exposing it so that all gurdwara managements can learn and change for the better of others than anything else can sprout new lotuses in Sikhi.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## jasi (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*

Dear Sir. SSAKAL JI.

The whole thing is very unusual to understand.Just be honest and trust in God.

Thanks 
jaspi 



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> *Guru Nanak temple in the red*
> 
> The new president of the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple in Surrey says he got the bad news when he met with the outgoing president and treasurer of the Scott Road gurdwara.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*

*More questions about temple finances*


*By **Dan Ferguson - Surrey North Delta Leader*

Published: January 06, 2010 3:00 PM
Updated: January 06, 2010 3:42 PM

The outgoing president of the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple, Balwant Singh Gill, and his fellow board members approved gifts of $500,000 and $20,000 to two other Surrey Sikh temples the year before the Scott Road gurdawara recorded a $450,000 deficit.

The transactions are disclosed in the Guru Nanak temple's financial report filed with the Canada Revenue Agency.

During the 2008 fiscal year, Gill and the other directors of the Guru Nanak temple approved a $500,000 donation to the Cloverdale Sikh Society, which operates a temple in leased space in a shopping mall at 5748 175 St.

They also gave $20,000 to the Bear Creek Punjab Cultural Society, which holds services at the Bear Creek Community Hall at 8580 132 St.

Both societies are registered charities.

Officials of both the Cloverdale and Bear Creek societies were not immediately able to say what the money was intended for when contacted by The Leader.

It is not clear whether the donations were made before or after the incumbents slate led by Gill was defeated by the upstart Surrey Youth slate in the 2008 elections at the Scott Road temple.

The youth slate did not take power that year because Gill and his supporters launched a legal challenge accusing the winning slate of using improperly filled-out nomination forms.

A judge gave the two rival groups a choice between a drawn-out and expensive court fight or holding another election at the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple in 2009.

They opted for the election, which saw the Youth Slate repeat its win with an even larger share of the vote.

The victors said it was during the transition meeting on Friday (Jan. 1) that Gill and the departing temple treasurer revealed the gurdawara was about $450,000 in debt, the result of taking out a $200,000 loan, a $150,000 line of credit and getting behind on the bills.

They also said they were told some financial records had been accidentally destroyed by a water leak in the treasurer's office.

On Wednesday, new temple president Bikramjit Singh Sandhar said the new directors are aware of the donations, but he would not comment further until a financial review of the temple finances is completed.

In 2008, the Gill slate reported the temple had assets of $6 million and revenues of $1.5 million, including $45,000 in investment interest.

During the 2009 election, Gill said there had been extensive renovations to the temple, including the construction of new facilities and the retirement of $2 million in debt.
Gill has so far not responded to The Leader's requests for comment.

The Guru Nanak temple is the second-largest Sikh gurdwara in North America.


dferguson@surreyleader.com





*Find this article at:* 
Surrey Leader - More questions about temple finances


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*

_source: http://www.voiceonline.com/voice/thisweek/headline5.php_​ 
_ *SURREY GURDWARA: POLITICS OF FINANCE* _​ 
Rattan Mall
_editor@voiceonline.com_
Saturday JANUARY ,09 2009


_Former president of Surrey’s Guru Nanak Sikh Temple Balwant Singh Gill told The VOICE on Friday morning that he was consulting a lawyer about suing those who were spreading the “false” rumour that the gurdwara had made a donation of $500,000 to another gurdwara in 2008._

_*He said the gurdwara had made a donation to Cloverdale Sikh Society for only $ 50,000.* _

_But Gill confirmed that the gurdwara had also donated $20,000 to Bear Creek Punjab Cultural Society._

_On Tuesday, when I had asked the new president of the gurdwara, Bikramjit Singh Sandhar, about an email I had just received that claimed that the attachment documents were from the Canada Revenue Agency website and that “Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara Surrey donated $ 500,000.00 to Cloverdale Sikh Society and $20,000.00 to Bear Creek Punjab Cultural Society in 2008,’ he said he had no idea about it. So I forwarded it to him._

_Later, a local newspaper put up that story on its website._

_What I found strange was that the person who emailed that material did not provide a name or a phone number. What was the need to be afraid? _

_When I called Balwant Gill on Tuesday and then again on Thursday, his cellphone’s message box was full. On Thursday, I left a message on his home phone number, mentioning about the financial controversy and asking him for a response, but he didn’t get back to me. I called him again on Friday morning and this time a member of the family answered the phone and then handed it over to him._

_Gill confirmed the financial claims by the Sikh Youth slate that took over the administration of Surrey’s Guru Nanak Sikh Temple on January 1 that the temple owes some $450,000 – a $200,000 loan and a $150,000 line of credit – and said that the money was mainly used to hold the gurdwara elections._

_He also confirmed that many receipts were destroyed by a hot water tank leak in the treasurer`s office. He said there was a proper insurance claim for the damage to the property because of that leak and there was no secret about it._

_When I had asked the gurdwara’s new president, Bikramjit Singh Sandhar, on Tuesday how he was going to deal with this financial problem, he said: “We’re still looking at what else we’re going to be finding out yet. So we are finding out from [the bank] what else is still coming towards us. Once we find out, then we’ll se how we’re going to deal with it ... to pay this off. Otherwise, we’ll see why this happened and how it happened.”_


_Meanwhile, the Sikh Youth’s takeover has already engendered so much enthusiasm among the Sikh youth and adults that money will not be a problem._

_You can be sure that they will carry out all the necessary repairs to the gurdwara and clean up the langar that, as I had exposed back in November in an article titled “How Safe Is The Food Served At Surrey’s Guru Nanak Sikh Temple Langar?”, had received three “high” hazard ratings._

_I am also sure that the Sikh Youth will also reach out to the mainstream community and enhance the image of Sikhs and other Indo-Canadians. _


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 9, 2010)

*In Surrey Sikh Temple on Scott Road  In the Red*

Gurfateh to you all,

*We shouldn't use the name Guru Nanak Sikh Temple in Red*
*Please. Sorry to say but I have change the Artical name as*
*In Surrey Sikh Temple on Scoot Road, Is in Red Alert*:

The new president of the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple in Surrey says he got the bad news when he met with the outgoing president and treasurer of the Scott Road gurdwara.

Bikramjit Singh Sandhar says he was told the temple is at least $450,000 in debt and that some financial records have been accidentally destroyed.
"We were shocked, I guess," the new president told The Leader.

Sandhar and the rest of the Sikh Youth Slate officially took control of the temple on Friday, six weeks after the Nov. 16 election that saw them oust the group that controlled the second-largest gurdwara in North America (after the Ross Street Temple in Vancouver) for more than a decade.

That was when they learned about the debt, Sandhar says.

The bulk of it appears to consist of a $200,000 loan and a $150,000 line of credit.

The rest are unpaid bills.

Sandhar says the outgoing slate told them many receipts were not available because they were destroyed by a water leak in the treasurer's office.

Sandhar says the news was a surprise, because during the temple election, the incumbents insisted the temple finances were in order.
However, he is confident the temple can make up the deficit.

"We will overcome this, no problem," Sandhar said.

"There is strength in numbers."

Outgoing temple president Balwant Singh Gill was not immediately available for comment.

The new administration plans to overhaul and expand the community kitchen that serves free vegetarian food to any willing to respect temple rules that forbid footwear and uncovered heads.

Sandhar notes the run-down kitchen in the Surrey temple has failed food safety inspections in the past.

"It wasn't kept up to grade."

The Fraser Health Authority's online records show the temple kitchen has been repeatedly cited for unsanitary conditions, including problems with pests and unclean counters and has been given a "high" hazard rating five times since April of 2008. 

Volunteers conducted a thorough clean-up Monday, but a complete rebuild is needed, Sandhar says.

"It's still pretty bad. We're taking the whole kitchen down."

The building also has leaks in a number of locations, including the treasurer's office.

An overflow crowd of supporters showed up for the leadership transition on Friday, spilling into temporary tents erected for the occasion.

The new group of directors has set up the temple's first website at Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara the Facebook site that was devoted to the Sikh Youth Slate has been converted to the "Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara Sahib" page.

The newly elected board of directors has largely but not completely eliminated the use of chairs and tables in the communal dining area of the temple.

Seats and tables will be allowed for people too old or ill to sit on the floor, but otherwise people will dine sitting cross-legged on mats to show humility and keep everyone on the same level.

A fight over that issue led to a violent clash at the Guru Nanak temple in 1997 and the departure of many followers who founded a rival temple.
It also resulted in the excommunication of then-temple president Gill and five others by religious authorities in India.

The new incumbents have said the tables-and-chairs issue has been a distraction from more important concerns such as making the temple more relevant to young Canadian-born or raised Sikhs.

Among other things, the youth slate plans to use English in temple services and to create programs to fight drug use and criminal behaviour by young people.[/quote]


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 9, 2010)

*In Surrey Sikh Temple on Scott road is in Red Alert*

Gurfateh,
It's not only this Sikh Temple.
If we ask a question to any Gurudwara Management on there financial statement, they will never show you, they will never let you see the papers if you request them
Yes you can see them on line by CCRA but with explanation, you have to verify the expense which no member will explain you
Sorry to write this but most of Gurudwara are here in Canada & USA has member-ship and you do not have any right to ask any question to then
Most of the gurudwara are controlled by family members or there supporters.
Next time when you visit the Gurudwara being a Sikh ask the question on there Financial on the Gurudwara property there expenses:

As I mention above I need help here in Ontario I know one Gurudwara I am asking them there financial report since last five year they never show, they just tell you the balance but not the expense No Verification at all
What to do next!
IS there any suggestion
Thank you to you all
Gurfateh


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 9, 2010)

:happykaur:
Gurfateh,
It's not only this Sikh Temple.
If we ask a question to any Gurudwara Management on there financial statement, they will never show you, they will never let you see the papers if you request them
Yes you can see them on line by CCRA but with explanation, you have to verify the expense which no member will explain you
Sorry to write this but most of Gurudwara are here in Canada & USA has member-ship and you do not have any right to ask any question to then
Most of the gurudwara are controlled by family members or there supporters.
Next time when you visit the Gurudwara being a Sikh ask the question on there Financial on the Gurudwara property there expenses:

As I mention above I need help here in Ontario I know one Gurudwara I am asking them there financial report since last five year they never show, they just tell you the balance but not the expense No Verification at all
What to do next!
IS there any suggestion
Thank you to you all
Gurfateh


----------



## Admin (Jan 9, 2010)

> If we ask a question to any Gurudwara Management on there financial statement, they will never show you, they will never let you see the papers if you request them.



Gurfateh!

I beg to differ with you on this point, any registered Gurudwara or an establishment is bound to maintain, in print, an annual report, an income & expenditure report or a profit and loss statement each year and this has to be properly displayed on a notice board, easily accessible to anybody and the Guruwara managment is bound to show you this report when ever you demand it... :advocate:

If you Gurdwara is not showing you the annual report then you can register a written complaint to authority where your Gurdwara is registered. As a educated Sikh Sangat, it is your right to know what is going on with the Gurdwara Funds. The Funds of any Gurudwara is not anybody's personal property and if somebody runs away from his duty of showing these documents  then certainly they come under the cloud of suspicion. 

I am rather shocked to note that Bikramjit Singh Ji Sandhar did not know that this Gurdwara under red... although the report acknowledges that the act of donation to other Gurdwara's was was clearly mentioned in the annual report. 

There is a immediate need to wake up and be counted Khalsa Ji. 

Gurfateh!


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 9, 2010)

Aman Singh Ji
Gurfateh,
Yes I have asked so many times to post a statement on the notice board.
All they do is just simple statement & what amount we have in the bank.
Last year statement I beg them in the meeting it took them 6 month to reply and couldn't show me the balance sheet. It was in October 2009 and I requested 2008 Tax form The answer was ,"No they didn't have". They couldn't reply it when it will be ready it supposed to be ready by April30th each year.
Yes it is wake up call but what can you do when Chairman of the Gurudwara doesn’t want to show or post it or talk to you.. 
Yes it is CCRA complaint but that takes time.
According to the Constitution of the Gurudwara No member in Executive body can be a member after two year but the Treasure post is under one family since 2000. Husband or wife or Sister in law of same family. You tell me what to do!
 All they want is control and Most of Sangat doesn't know. & doesn;t want to be known because they are 70% NoTurban 
It is all controlled by one group and they do not want any one to see or ask them any question. 
Can you imagin 
Yes they also have destroyed some of the receipt books. I am from that Area in Ontario where this happened.
So it's very simply any management can hide any thing while they are in Power...

I need to know what to do before they change the constitute to for membership than we can not bear to ask them any question at all.
Gurfateh
Yes I am worried


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 10, 2010)

hmm I am cynical about the previous management, but I am even more cynical about the new bunch who have come in and their true motives.

Watch the attendance to the temple fall.


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 10, 2010)

Randip Singh JI,
 Gurfateh
Attendance can be less, but when any one is in Power they do not fear from Akaal Purakh. They do what ever there group says.
So is there anything we can do !
If we can than what can we do I need a solution 
Gurpyario Kirpa Karo

Gurfateh:happykaur:


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 10, 2010)

*FOR GENERAL INFORMATION ONLY:*​ 
In the Province of British Columbia all non-profit / charitable organizations ( e.g. Gurdwaras ) are registered under the Societies Act. Each province has its own such Act . _The provisions of the Societies Act on finances must be read in conjunction with the By-laws of the Society._​ 
To the best of my knowledge no Gurdwara prepares a yearly / monthly budget versus actual and post it on the premises for the members. To get one is like pulling teeth under protest, and some members seek legal remedies at great *personal cost and risk* , without much success! The annual financial report lumps all incomes and expenditures under vague heading e.g. Dharam Parchar / Building Maintenance, etc. Usually essential information is 'hidden' under these titles.  It is also just about 'impossible' to get a copy of the current BY-Laws of the Gurdwara, although by Law each member must be provided a copy ! In the Annual General meeting when the Annual Finance Report is tabled, no discussion is allowed ! ( ALL THIS REMINDS ONE OF THE *SGPC* OPERATION )​ 
Long term continued united action / pressure by a number of members is a 'possible' way to obtain the desired information on regular basis !​ 
*The following sections of the Societies Act of B.C. deal with finances:*​ 
*source:* http://www.bclaws.ca/Recon/document/freeside/--%20S%20--/Society%20Act%20%20RSBC%201996%20%20c.%20433/00_96433_01.xml#section2​ 

*Society Act (British Columbia)*

*[RSBC 1996] CHAPTER 433*

*Accounting records*

*Section 36* (1) A society must keep proper accounting records in respect of all its financial and other transactions.
(2) Without limiting subsection (1), a society must keep records of the following:
(a) all money received and disbursed by the society and the matter in respect of which the receipt and disbursement took place;
(b) every asset and liability of the society;
(c) every other transaction affecting the financial position of the society.

*Inspection by members*

*Section 37* Unless otherwise provided in the bylaws, the documents, including the accounting records, of a society must be open to the inspection of a director or member on reasonable notice to the society.

*Providing financial statements*

*Section 39* (1) A reporting society must, at least 10 days before the date of its annual general meeting, provide to the auditor and to each member a copy of the financial statement referred to in section 65 and the report of the auditor.
(1.1) The financial statement and report referred to in subsection (1) must be provided
(a) in the manner specified by the bylaws of the society, or
(b) if the bylaws of the society do not specify the manner, by mailing those records
(i) to the auditor, and
(ii) to each member at the member's latest address as shown on the register of members.
(2) A reporting society must, on demand by the holder of a debenture of the society, provide the holder with a copy of its latest financial statement and a copy of the report of the auditor.
(3) A society that is not a reporting society must, on demand by a member or the holder of a debenture of the society, provide the member or the holder with a copy of its latest financial statement.
(4) If a society is required to send or provide a copy of its financial statement under this section and that society has a subsidiary during the period of the financial statement, it must also send or provide a copy of the subsidiary's financial statement and report of the auditor for the fiscal period ended within the period of the financial statement of the society and the report of the auditor, if any, on the financial statement of the subsidiary.
(5) [Repealed 2004-27-12.]

*Approval by directors*

*Section 40* (1) A society must not issue, publish or circulate a financial statement of the society other than to a director, employee or officer unless it is first approved by the directors and the approval is evidenced by the signatures of 2 directors.
(2) A financial statement of a society issued, published or circulated by the society other than to a director, employee or officer
(a) must have attached to it every auditor's report made in respect of it, and
(b) must not, unless it has been audited and an auditor's report has been made on it, purport to be an audited financial statement.
(3) A society that issues, publishes or circulates a financial statement that does not comply with this section commits an offence.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 11, 2010)

Bmandur said:


> Randip Singh JI,
> Gurfateh
> Attendance can be less, but when any one is in Power they do not fear from Akaal Purakh. They do what ever there group says.
> So is there anything we can do !
> ...


 



Bmandur said:


> Randip Singh JI,





Bmandur said:


> Gurfateh
> Attendance can be less, but when any one is in Power they do not fear from Akaal Purakh. They do what ever there group says.
> So is there anything we can do !
> If we can than what can we do I need a solution
> ...




Yes there is something we can do.

We set up Gurudwaras or education institutions (or whatever you wish to call them) away from these groups. The rules, will be simple:

1) Follow the SRM (if anyone wants to follow something else they can do so but they cannot impose it on the group). So that would rule out factions groups eg AKJ, DDT, Khalistani, Tarkhan, Jatt etc

2) Have intelligent debate on so called edicts from the Akal Takht eg tables and chairs (which should be rejected), Womens Seva (which should be encouraged) etc etc.

3) Controversial issues should be left to individual conscience as per the SRM eg vegetarian vs meat (no compulsions either way), caste (no compulsions either way), homosexuality (no compulsion either way) etc, in the institution itself. If people want to practice things like this at home that is their business.

4) Have a minimal educational standard (background checks where needed and declarations of interest signed with criminal prosecutions for false declarations) and experience to sit on boards and run institution, with some paid posts where necessary. People may think that the paid part goes beyond the concept of Sewa, but people can still be a volunteer and be paid. There are thousands of Voluntary organisations that have paid staff, and although they could earn far more elsewhere do work for the voluntary organisation for low wages purely for the love of the work they do.

5) No bars of Sehajdhari, Mona’s etc. Whoever, wishes to come forward and serve should be encouraged. This should avoid the worlds longest beard competitions that seem to run at most Gurudwara boards.

6) Get Independent Audits done cyclically.
.

I could think of more. But just ran out of time… J :welcome:


----------



## jasi (Jan 12, 2010)

Mere piario brothers and sisters te sache sathio.

Every thing is going wrong in our practices of teaching our first Gur nanak dev Ji's fundamental policy to make us different from all the religion in the world was:


1.To tell the world there is only one God who is a creator. 

2.We are all equal regardless of one's birth.

3.Low cast is defined with bad deeds not by birth.

We lost all even Shri Gobindh Singh Ji Maharaj's  philosophy to  create  the Khalsa regardless of  lower or upper cast to be one race and believe in one God. 

All the surnames were replaces with simple SINGH title.

Friends,we have to wake up as soon as possible to reverse these trends of cast system which divides us all. Actions are to be initiated from all our leaders at SGPC level by denouncing the practices of using surnames by all Sikhs to be superior than others before evening call themselves SIKHS..

Let the world knows what we preach and that is what we practice.

Rest it is simple .
Only educated priest with minimum degree in Giani or Gurbani Philosophy should be allowed  to teach in Gurudwara.More translation of the Gurbani is encouraged than merely reading like a parrot every day.



Get rid of all rituals created since last 100 year based on cast system like hindus. Let us go back to same love and brotherhood Guru Gobindh Singh Ji  Maharaj created to have a pride what we have today.


Let us not be hero by concertizing each others but look at our faces in the mirror to start mending ourselves what we are practicing.

Jaspi
Canada





Randip Singh said:


> Yes there is something we can do.
> 
> We set up Gurudwaras or education institutions (or whatever you wish to call them) away from these groups. The rules, will be simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## BKaur (Jan 12, 2010)

Bmandur said:


> :happykaur:
> Gurfateh,
> It's not only this Sikh Temple.
> If we ask a question to any Gurudwara Management on there financial statement, they will never show you, they will never let you see the papers if you request them
> ...


 
*Wao That is so SAD*


----------



## jasi (Jan 13, 2010)

Dear Piaro SSAkal  Ji.

It is time to bycott the Gurudwaras and pray at home  as according to Guru ShihbJi's teaching ,you do not need any mediator to approch the God.Some of the illeterate or family members turned the Gurudwaras into old time money making machines.
If any Gurudwara is not displaying their balance sheet including all the details then one has a right to write a letter to the prsident of the Gurudwars to provide you such explainations or simply complaint to the loacal authority for unscrsuplous money spending somewhere else.

Each sikh person has a right to become a memeber and memeber has all the right to ask the questions in the General meetings.

It is almost time to have these cast tainted sikhs to understand the Guruswara are joint property for all sikhs to visit and serve without any harrasements.


Jaspi



BKaur said:


> *Wao That is so SAD*


----------



## king john (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Guru Nanak Temple in the Red*

Yes you can see them on line by CCRA but with explanation, you have to verify the expense which no member will explain you
Sorry to write this but most of Gurudwara are here in Canada & USA has member-ship and you do not have any right to ask any question to then
Most of the gurudwara are controlled by family members or there supporters.
Next time when you visit the Gurudwara being a Sikh ask the question on there Financial on the Gurudwara property there expenses:


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 15, 2010)

Gurfateh to all:happykaur:
Thank you for your interpretation in this matter of financial issue but how many management members of Gurudwara  committee will read or follow it:
Instead of sitting at home and praying the culprit will not go away. No these Culprits will be there rest of our lives until we do something about it.
what our Guru ji said!
Waheguru. Satnaam 
Sat sangat esi jaaniy jitho eko naam bkhaan
BHul chuk Maaf


----------

